# Am I ready for the Custom X?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You only yolo once brah.


Get it. If thats the type of riding you want to do. Know it will probably steepen your progression curve, but why the hell not?


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

If you can afford it you're ready for it LOL.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I want one too but I have to many quivers, not. Get it and tell me how you like it, I was riding my ripsaw the other day and save myself a few times charging and was like I wonder if the custom x would have buckled me there at that speed...hummm


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

If you need to ask, you are no ready.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

My thoughts, you will never know unless you try. be a person of action if anything u got ur other board to fall back to.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Get it. If thats the type of riding you want to do. Know it will probably steepen your progression curve, but why the hell not?


+1.
If you are ready, you'll enjoy from moment one.
If you're not yet, it'll teach you.

I like to ride "challenging" boards. They force you to concentrate on n improve your technique.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Nivek said:


> You only yolo once brah.
> 
> 
> Get it. If thats the type of riding you want to do. Know it will probably steepen your progression curve, but why the hell not?


Dude you ended this thread when i read your reply.

just doing my due diligence now before i paypal the guy the money for the board wut wut. cant wait to take this beast to the mountain and let her rip.

:snowboard4:


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

fastaction said:


> I want one too but I have to many quivers, not. Get it and tell me how you like it, I was riding my ripsaw the other day and save myself a few times charging and was like I wonder if the custom x would have buckled me there at that speed...hummm


will do brah


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

probably not. should get a Lib Tech Cygnus instead.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

alchemy said:


> probably not. should get a Lib Tech Cygnus instead.


why are u selling one with cosmetic folds in it?


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm 5'9 170lbs muscular build. The custom x I'm looking at is 156 cm.

Good to go?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

pointblank said:


> Hey guys, I'm 5'9 170lbs muscular build. The custom x I'm looking at is 156 cm.
> 
> Good to go?


You could go the next size up, but 156 is ok: 158 or 160 puts you more in the middle of the range.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Lamps said:


> You could go the next size up, but 156 is ok: 158 or 160 puts you more in the middle of the range.


Yes judging by the burton size charts 158 or 160 would be better for me but I wonder how much the cms difference would it make it real life? Damn,now I'm on the fence about the CX


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

this size chit got me all paranoid so i called up burton and they said that the custom x 156 is good for my height/weight since the board is stiff and aggressive, the 156 will be easier for me to maneuver :happy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pointblank said:


> this size chit got me all paranoid so i called up burton and they said that the custom x 156 is good for my height/weight since the board is stiff and aggressive, the 156 will be easier for me to maneuver :happy:


Hmmm... 156.. That's the size I would buy for _me_ . What's the sense in getting a board that's especially built for aggressive riding, carving at high speed? You wanna charge n push that board!  Otherwise you wouldn't need to get such a board IMO. And for aggressive riding you're better off not sizing down. If you're concerned about "easy maneuver"... it may not be the right board yet.

If I'd be up to get an aggressive board and could choose from plenty of sizes, I'd get an optimal middle weight range one (in theory... I'd actually chose to be more in the lower range but that's personal preference :blahblah but surely not size down to one where I'm on the edge of being too heavy for the size (I do this for doesn't-matter-too-much-harmless-all-mtn-ballerina-cruise boards, but not for an aggressive board. If you want to cruise and don't push yourself, a different, more nimble board will be a better friend.) Just my opinion.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry, interchanged the thread :embarrased1:. Scratch my :blahblah: in the forner post. You're the one just getting into a first such board. All good, you may be perfectly good with that 156 and not be in danger to stress it too much any time soon. 
Have fun!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a better board can make a better rider .

... as the carpenters say: always get the best tool you can afford, and if you don't know what too do with it now, you will later


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Def not the 156...it will quickly become a plaything. Challenge yourself...and ride up 158 or 60. I'm 180 and stiffy 155/56 is a plaything, 158 gives you a bit of capacity to work into...and a 160 will make you step up and is certainly doable.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if the point was to push yourself , then go bigger. you'll need to go faster to work it right,and faster is gooder


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

neni said:


> Hmmm... 156.. That's the size I would buy for _me_ . What's the sense in getting a board that's especially built for aggressive riding, carving at high speed? You wanna charge n push that board!  Otherwise you wouldn't need to get such a board IMO. And for aggressive riding you're better off not sizing down. If you're concerned about "easy maneuver"... it may not be the right board yet.
> 
> If I'd be up to get an aggressive board and could choose from plenty of sizes, I'd get an optimal middle weight range one (in theory... I'd actually chose to be more in the lower range but that's personal preference :blahblah but surely not size down to one where I'm on the edge of being too heavy for the size (I do this for doesn't-matter-too-much-harmless-all-mtn-ballerina-cruise boards, but not for an aggressive board. If you want to cruise and don't push yourself, a different, more nimble board will be a better friend.) Just my opinion.


fuark so much logic in this post :eusa_clap:

the 160 will put me right in the middle range (155 -195 lbs) as I tend to bulk up in the winter time. 

I guess i am going to pass on the 156 :dry:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

if you gotta go on a forum and ask "what size?", it's the wrong board, get on a Process or a Custom you'll be much happier.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

ItchEtrigR said:


> if you gotta go on a forum and ask "what size?", it's the wrong board, get on a Process or a Custom you'll be much happier.


i am not trying to be "happier" bro.. i am trying to level up my snowboard game using the best tools that i can afford.. but thanks for caring about my emotional state.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

pointblank said:


> i am not trying to be "happier" bro.. i am trying to level up my snowboard game using the best tools that i can afford.. but thanks for caring about my emotional state.


snowboard more...


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

pointblank said:


> i am not trying to be "happier" bro.. i am trying to level up my snowboard game using the best tools that i can afford.. but thanks for caring about my emotional state.


Weird attitude...
Snowboarding is all about being happier (hippy as sheeeet)


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

jdang said:


> Weird attitude...
> Snowboarding is all about being happier (hippy as sheeeet)


everybody has their own reasons for snowboarding but at the end of the day, if your skills or progressing or advancing, i'm sure you will be happier.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Your logic is flawed homie, you aren't carving yet on your blunt rocker, you wanna get better so you'll buy a Custom X.

Seriously, if it's going to take Custom X to get you stoked enough to be on the hill more then do it.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

pointblank said:


> i am not trying to be "happier" bro.. i am trying to level up my snowboard game using the best tools that i can afford.. but thanks for caring about my emotional state.


The custom carves fine. It makes me plenty "happy". 

Snowboard Size Calculator, Sizing Guide

It's an all mountain board. Your rail "game" and your jib "game and your butter "game" may all suffer. You will go fast though.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chrisdude112 said:


> The custom carves fine. It makes me plenty "happy".
> 
> Snowboard Size Calculator, Sizing Guide


That calculater gave me a good chuckle  

I like this one SnowLifts.com - Snowboard Size Length Calculator


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

neni said:


> That calculater gave me a good chuckle
> 
> I like this one SnowLifts.com - Snowboard Size Length Calculator


It told me I should be riding a 170-171 LMAO..........


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> That calculater gave me a good chuckle
> 
> I like this one SnowLifts.com - Snowboard Size Length Calculator


Wow, that gave me the exact same numbers as my boards are.
Except it said Wide and i dont really need wide; but am def bordeline.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> It told me I should be riding a 170-171 LMAO..........


They do a Flag in 172 :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Wow, that gave me the exact same numbers as my boards are.


That's why I like it :embarrased1::laugh:


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

neni said:


> That calculater gave me a good chuckle
> 
> I like this one SnowLifts.com - Snowboard Size Length Calculator


How about Burton's size calculator?

Burton Snowboards | Board Finder

It recommends a 154cm board for me which puts me at the very top of the range for a 154cm board according to their size chart. I guess they are all about maneuverability.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

pointblank said:


> ...not much "carving" in the true sense of the word...


No.

Also don't feel like being able to ride a Custom X is the pinnacle of riding or anything. I've been riding 10 years or so and don't really like the Custom X. Too stiff for my preferences, at least for everyday riding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pointblank said:


> How about Burton's size calculator?
> 
> Burton Snowboards | Board Finder


:laughat::rofl3:

Not directed at you *wipingtearsaway* just at the link. 

Looks sofisticated but... guess, they need to fix some bugs in that finder . Play a bit with it... it doesn't matter if I enter to be an intermediate or advanced or expert, the board suggested is always one and the same (model AND size).


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

I find it interesting that no matter what criteria I choose, I always match up with their mystery board..only $1,499!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Why not just get the regular Custom camber?

Where do you ride? do you want to also ride le powderz? If no pow then get the Custom camber; if pow and no park then get a Flight Attendant.

If you already know you want to haul ass and rip groomers, get the Custom X.

Forget about that Burton calculator thing. And don't fret all that much. For the price of the mistery you can get 2+ boards....... even more if you buy used; like the Evolver here:
www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-...a-charlie-slasher-161-illuminati-evolver.html


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Calculators are for people who dont know what they want or need. Not for gear freaks who talk about boards all day on a forum.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Why not just get the regular Custom camber?
> 
> Where do you ride? do you want to also ride le powderz? If no pow then get the Custom camber; if pow and no park then get a Flight Attendant.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't want that feeling of regret if I went with Custom Camber and realize later on, I should have went with the Custom X instead. Plus, I found a pretty good deal on a like new (used twice) 2015 Custom X with 2015 Cartels EST for $550 CAD so why not.

Southern Ontario, Canada. Not much pow over here.

Yeah, i just messing when i mentioned the mystery board. Even if i was Christian Grey rich, I wouldn't buy that chit.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Calculators are for people who dont know what they want or need. Not for gear freaks who talk about boards all day on a forum.












I'm sorry we cant all be a "gear freak" like you but why don't you get off your high horse and stop trying to be all alpha and chit. Im sure you used a size calculator when you were starting out so why don't you sit down and enjoy a cup of shut the fuk up :finger1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

pointblank said:


> Well, I don't want that feeling of regret if I went with Custom Camber and realize later on, I should have went with the Custom X instead. Plus, I found a pretty good deal on a like new (used twice) 2015 Custom X with 2015 Cartels EST for $550 CAD so why not.
> 
> Southern Ontario, Canada. Not much pow over here.
> 
> Yeah, i just messing when i mentioned the mystery board. Even if i was Christian Grey rich, I wouldn't buy that chit.


Jump on that X.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

pointblank said:


> I'm sorry we cant all be a "gear freak" like you but why don't you get off your high horse and stop trying to be all alpha and chit. Im sure you used a size calculator when you were starting out so why don't you sit down and enjoy a cup of shut the fuk up :finger1:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry I bunched up your panties, and left you so salty 

Jus saying, those online calcs don't help much of anyone but steer some bloke into a purchase they probably don't need. ffs they put you on a mystery every single time, and who the fuck got the spare cash laying around to buy that shit.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Jump on that X.


Aye Aye Captain.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Sorry I bunched up your panties, and left you so salty
> 
> Jus saying, those online calcs don't help much of anyone but steer some bloke into a purchase they probably don't need. ffs they put you on a mystery every single time, and who the fuck got the spare cash laying around to buy that shit.












ya aint nobody got time for the burton mystery chit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Calculators are for people who dont know what they want or need. Not for gear freaks who talk about boards all day on a forum.


The correct term would be Gear Geeks.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

neni said:


> That calculater gave me a good chuckle
> 
> I like this one SnowLifts.com - Snowboard Size Length Calculator


thats actually what I ride exactly. Super cool.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Calculators can be useful if you are new. The intrepid snowboarder will know if it feels too long or short and should have a much better idea of what they want for board number two. But asking which size for the best performing board money can buy easily means you are not ready. Unless you cannot live with any decisions you make on your own and look for someone else to tell you wear, act, think...


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got a CX 158 and have ridden one for about 3 years. Upgraded off a Burton Process, which was my starter board. It's my go to groomer board and that's it. It's fun to ride and I prefer a stiff, responsive deck for groomers. I keep my Lib 161.5 for powder...I've got a Forum 154 deck still in the wrapper. I'm sure next year I'll convince myself how I can't live without a new CX like I did this year, but never pulled the trigger. I was smoke screened by baby food, diapers and wipes...


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Ready or not, I decided to go ahead with the purchase of the custom x 156 with cartels est and it arrived today.

here are some pics the of them bad boys :hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

now aint that a beauty.....

The time it would have taken you to decide whether ready or not..... fuck that. Get it... ride... you win.

(obviously assuming you got the cash) if not get whatever, used... Ride... win.

Btw: don't catch an edge.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

F1EA said:


> now aint that a beauty.....
> 
> The time it would have taken you to decide whether ready or not..... fuck that. Get it... ride... you win.
> 
> ...


If recall correctly, it was your post to "jump on that x" that made me to commit to the purchase so for that i must say, thank you sir (i probably wont be thanking you when i catch that edge tho) 

well speaking of catching edges, any tips to avoid them? i never really had this problem with my first board (v-rocker)


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

pointblank said:


> If recall correctly, it was your post to "jump on that x" that made me to commit to the purchase so for that i must say, thank you sir (i probably wont be thanking you when i catch that edge tho)
> 
> *well speaking of catching edges, any tips to avoid them?* i never really had this problem with my first board (v-rocker)


Yes....don't get lazy lol. Seriously though, focus on your form till proper form becomes robotic. For me the laziness happened most on the easiest trails. You don't expect to fall on an easy green......but thats when you catch that edge and fall the hardest.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

pointblank said:


> If recall correctly, it was your post to "jump on that x" that made me to commit to the purchase so for that i must say, thank you sir (i probably wont be thanking you when i catch that edge tho)
> 
> well speaking of catching edges, any tips to avoid them? i never really had this problem with my first board (v-rocker)


hahaha ok just don't sue me 

What's V-rocker? Is it like rocker nose, then camber? If so, it's not THAT far from camber.

To avoid catching edges:
1. Bend your knees. And then bend them a bit more.

2. Drive your edges with your thighs hip and upper body, not by tippy-toeing or just resting on the heel; nor initiate turns with counter-rotating your upper body. When you counter rotate your full body isn't driving the edge and the slope itself can make you weight your opposite edge.

3. Don't go faster than you're comfortable with and your technique allows. Nothing looks worse than a guy blasting down looking like a total kook. Slow and good form is 1000x more stylish than fast and sloppy.

4. Forward lean is your friend. Start with like 3+ lean, then reduce if you hate it, keep it if its ok.

5. Try not to flat-base, keep either small pressure on 1 edge or keep yourself fully turning on an arc. 

6. Relax.

7. Dont ride when you're exhausted. Better to ride 1 fewer run than to wreck yourself on your last run.

8. Check out Wrath's video about stance. I think it's awesome.

9. Realize everyone catches an edge from time to time. 

10. Ride more.

There..... that's all i've learnt about catching edges.... by catching edges.

Also... that was not a bad deal. Everything looks mint.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Soul06 said:


> Yes....don't get lazy lol. Seriously though, focus on your form till proper form becomes robotic. For me the laziness happened most on the easiest trails. You don't expect to fall on an easy green......but thats when you catch that edge and fall the hardest.


thanks brah



F1EA said:


> hahaha ok just don't sue me
> 
> What's V-rocker? Is it like rocker nose, then camber? If so, it's not THAT far from camber.
> 
> ...


Holy chit this is the ten commandments on how to not catch an edge :3tens:

i am going to print this out and bring it to with me the next time i hit the slopes serious

vrocker is a continuous rocker profile, no camber


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

pointblank said:


> thanks brah
> 
> Holy chit this is the ten commandments on how to not catch an edge :3tens:
> 
> ...


hahaha i actually made it 10 on purpose. 

Oh so it's full rocker... well, it's going to be a noticeable difference. But you may like it right away. Just go with it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

pointblank said:


> thanks brah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya only need 1 commandment to prevent catching edges...

stay in the front seat


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ya only need 1 commandment to prevent catching edges...
> 
> stay in the front seat


+1. That's the one rule for the Pareto principle. Monitor your front edges, keep them in contact.
The other points F1EA mentioned are good as well, will nake for the remaining 20%.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ya only need 1 commandment to prevent catching edges...
> 
> stay in the front seat


im not 100% sure on the terminology but when i ride, i try to keep my weight centered over board. For turns, i transfer my weight to my lead foot, initiate starting with the knee, hip/core and then upper body.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lawd, it's a snowboard, not a 15th century weapon. You will be fine. Buy the board. A beginner could learn on one. It just would be much more challenging and less forgiving, while also creating bad habits to ride it. 

It's not a death sled tho....


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Lawd, it's a snowboard, not a 15th century weapon. You will be fine. Buy the board. A beginner could learn on one. It just would be much more challenging and less forgiving, while also creating bad habits to ride it.
> 
> It's not a death sled tho....


Yeah i ended up buying it.

but im not sure why you would advocate this board to beginners, knowing in advance that it would create bad habits to ride it


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm saying 90% rider, 10% board. Sometimes people act like its training a unicorn. Think about 20 years ago before all the tech, people learned on stiff plank cambered boards. You'll be fine, and if you aren't a pussy, it will make you a more disciplined rider


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

i see your point but more importantly, How does one become a unicorn trainer?

Now that I got a new stiff deck, I gonna need boots to go with this configuration.

I think I'm going to get all decked out in burton gear so the boots I'm deciding on is the SLX or the Driver X.

If money is not an object, which boot should I go with?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

pointblank said:


> i see your point but more importantly, How does one become a unicorn trainer?
> 
> Now that I got a new stiff deck, I gonna need boots to go with this configuration.
> 
> ...


Find boots that fit you. Regardless of brand.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Find boots that fit you. Regardless of brand.


thanks for dropping that nugget of wisdom but after finding a boot that fits me, i was trying to find out how the flex and responsiveness of these boots, interact with the board and bindings. Also, having a super stiff boot like the driver x, can it be worn all day without much discomfort? (8 hours ish)


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

pointblank said:


> thanks for dropping that nugget of wisdom but after finding a boot that fits me, i was trying to find out how the flex and responsiveness of these boots, interact with the board and bindings. Also, having a super stiff boot like the driver x, can it be worn all day without much discomfort? (8 hours ish)


You just said you were going to deck yourself out in Burton to match.

If you were joking and have already tried these two boots on and know they both fit really comfortably, you should know which one fits better.

But because you likely haven't tried on either boot, my point stands. Don't pick a brand based on matching, etc. Go spend an hour and a half trying on boots from every brand, and find the boot that fits the best and more comfortably. Seeing that you are going for a bomber set up, find a boot that is at least medium flexing that fits in that comfort zone.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stiff board...stiff boots ...you need the stiffness to help leverage/capture the performance and responsiveness of a stiff board


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> stiff board...stiff boots ...you need the stiffness to help leverage/capture the performance and responsiveness of a stiff board


This only a rule of thumb. I've got a friend riding a custom X with stiff bindings but mushy boots; he charges like mad but butters into switch and back effortlessly at speed. 

I'd go medium stiff since you're on the beginner side and stiffen the boots with my next pair, a little forgiveness won't hurt at the start.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> You just said you were going to deck yourself out in Burton to match.
> 
> If you were joking and have already tried these two boots on and know they both fit really comfortably, you should know which one fits better.
> 
> But because you likely haven't tried on either boot, my point stands. Don't pick a brand based on matching, etc. Go spend an hour and a half trying on boots from every brand, and find the boot that fits the best and more comfortably. Seeing that you are going for a bomber set up, find a boot that is at least medium flexing that fits in that comfort zone.


I went to a local snowboard shop the other day and tried on a bunch of boots. Unfortunately, they did not stock the SLX or driver x but they had the Imperial which has the same flex rating as the SLX. It felt pretty nice, moderate stiff is how i would describe. I tried on some other boots from Ride and DC Judge but I think my mind was already set on Burton. Atleast I was able to nail done the right Burton size for when I order the boots.



wrathfuldeity said:


> stiff board...stiff boots ...you need the stiffness to help leverage/capture the performance and responsiveness of a stiff board


Makes sense.



Lamps said:


> This only a rule of thumb. I've got a friend riding a custom X with stiff bindings but mushy boots; he charges like mad but butters into switch and back effortlessly at speed.
> 
> I'd go medium stiff since you're on the beginner side and stiffen the boots with my next pair, a little forgiveness won't hurt at the start.


Yup still on the beginner side. Even though, I have snowboarding for two years, I only went about 5 to 6 times each year to 10 to 12 times in total. I'm with you on this and leaning towards the SLX. Seems more forgiving then the Driver X and probably more comfortable too.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

pointblank said:


> I went to a local snowboard shop the other day and tried on a bunch of boots. Unfortunately, they did not stock the SLX or driver x but they had the Imperial which has the same flex rating as the SLX. It felt pretty nice, moderate stiff is how i would describe. I tried on some other boots from Ride and DC Judge but I think my mind was already set on Burton. Atleast I was able to nail done the right Burton size for when I order the boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote judges!


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Lamps said:


> This only a rule of thumb. I've got a friend riding a custom X with stiff bindings but mushy boots; he charges like mad but butters into switch and back effortlessly at speed.
> 
> I'd go medium stiff since you're on the beginner side and stiffen the boots with my next pair, a little forgiveness won't hurt at the start.


I'm sort of like that. I ride mine with malavitas, which have good stiffness but not very stiff, and Nike Kaiju boots which I understand to roughly be equivalent to the Burton Ions. I don't have any problems with the set up


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

SLX is in the building.

im all geared up for the 2015/2016 season...its gonna be a long summer :facepalm3:


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Just a quick update.. 

i went to blue mountain a couple of weeks ago with the new setup, board felt good. Carving was easy, all i had to do put the board on edge and the sidecut did the rest. For steeps, i pointed my shoulder down and shredded the runs.

i didn't catch any edges but the one time i felt it coming, i lowered my center of gravity which seemed to counter it.

good times :hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Good show : keep at it and enjoy!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

pointblank said:


> Just a quick update..
> 
> i went to blue mountain a couple of weeks ago with the new setup, board felt good. Carving was easy, all i had to do put the board on edge and the sidecut did the rest. For steeps, i pointed my shoulder down and shredded the runs.
> 
> ...


Nice!
Yeah the whole setup looks sweet. A bit too brand-specific but in any case everything pretty solid so thats all that matters. Plus the stoke! how much is that worth? priceless 

Kinda got me thinking ablut getting SLXs now  :facepalm3:
Eek just saw the price on the SLX and... no thanks.


----------

